# Frage zur Rechtsgrundlage von Stardrive ohne Lizenz



## Philipp_AMA_Solution (23 Juli 2022)

Hallo Community,

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem und weiß nicht wie ich hier weiter agieren soll:

Ich bin auf einer Anlage ohne Endabnahme aber BWÜ damit der Endkunde produzieren kann.

Der Endkunde besitzt für Stardrive keine Lizenzen folglich kann ich den Abnahmetest der Achsen nicht machen.

Mir wurde auch schon nahe gelegt den Abnahmetest auf ner VM etc. mit Lizenz zu machen und das Programm dann einfach in CPU ohne Lizenz zu laden. Ich habe hier aber rechtliche Bedenken. 

Meine Frage hierzu: Wie soll ich hier weiter vorgehen? 
Soll ich mir ein Dokument seitens des GUs oder Endkunden ausstellen lassen dass ich für jegliche Schäden an Anlage oder Personen aus der Verantwortung genommen werde oder soll ich mein Schloss auf den Hauptschalter hängen und sagen ohne Lizenz kein Betrieb?

Ich habe echt Angst das der Staatsanwalt vor meiner Türe steht im Schadensfall da Software ohne Lizenz verwendet wird…

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## dekuika (23 Juli 2022)

Ich würde das Schloss wählen und das Ganze dokumentieren. Wenn die das Schloss entfernen, bist Du aus der Verantwortung.


----------



## ducati (23 Juli 2022)

Philipp_AMA_Solution schrieb:


> dass ich für jegliche Schäden an Anlage oder Personen aus der Verantwortung genommen werde


Was hat jetzt eine Lizenz mit Personen oder Anlagenschäden zu tun?
Wenn die Anlage Deiner Meinung nach nicht sicher ist, dann abschalten.

Die Lizenzbedingungen von Stardrive kenn ich nicht. Würd aber halt offiziell vermerken, dass (noch) keine Lizenz vorhanden. Melden macht frei.


----------



## rlw (23 Juli 2022)

Das steht bei Siemens:

Die Nutzung von SINAMICS Startdrive Basic ist unentgeltlich und erfordert nicht die Eingabe eines Lizenzschlüssels.

Für Startdrive Basic V17 und Startdrive Advanced V17 gibt es nur ein gemeinsames Download-Paket. Für die Nutzung der Startdrive Advanced Funktionalität ist keine weitere Installation erforderlich, lediglich der License Key.

Startdrive V17


----------



## Philipp_AMA_Solution (23 Juli 2022)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten 🙏 Ich glaube ich habe meine Frage nicht richtig formuliert:

Da der Kunde keine Lizenzen für Stardrive besitzt kann ich keinen Safety Abnahmetest  durchführen da hierfür die License-Key benötigt wird.

Wenn jetzt Schadensfall jeglicher Art auftritt fällt das dann auf mich zurück da die Anlage ohne gültigen Safety Abnahme Test von Kunden genutzt wird?

Lg


----------



## dekuika (23 Juli 2022)

Ich habe Dich schon verstanden.


----------



## Elektriko (23 Juli 2022)

Ohne Safety Abnahmetest die Anlage kann nicht betreiben werden, bist du von Seite des Herstellers oder des Kundes?
Ist eine neue Anlage? 
Und warum sollst Du (als Person) für ein Schadensfall verantwortlich sein?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (24 Juli 2022)

kann mir das mal einer erklären 
warum braucht der Kunde eine Lizenz für Start Drive ? 
oder wer ist hier mit Kunde gemeint ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juli 2022)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> kann mir das mal einer erklären
> warum braucht der Kunde eine Lizenz für Start Drive ?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Warum muss der Kunde den Safety Abnahme Test machen?


----------



## Philipp_AMA_Solution (24 Juli 2022)

Es steht nirgendwo das der Kunde den Abnahmetest machen muss…

Wenn du mit Startdrive den Abnahmetest über TIA Portal machen willst braucht man hierfür eine Lizenz….

Der Kunde hat bei sich im Werk auf den Panels aber keine Lizenz hierfür…. 

Mein Vorgänger (Wie ich vom Anlagenhersteller) hat dieses Problem so gelöst: Er hat den Abnahmetest über seinen Laptop gemacht und dann das Programm am Panel des Kunden dearchiviert und aufgespielt. 

Nun wurden die Antriebe um Fallschutzbremsen erweitert und um die Bremsen zum laufen zu bringen muss der Safety Abnahmetest in TIA neu gemacht werden. 

Da der Kunde bei sich am Panel aber keine Lizenz dafür hat kann ich den Abnahmetest nicht machen…

Und ich frage mich nun ob dass so rechtlich in Ordnung ist wenn ich den Abnahmetest auf meiner VM mit Lizenz mache und dann die Software einfach auf ein Panel kopiere wo es keine Lizenz für den Abnahmetest über TIA Portal gibt.


----------



## NBerger (24 Juli 2022)

Also die Lizenz benötigst du für den Abnahmetest, nicht für den Betrieb der Achen.

Mit welchem PC/PG der Abnahmetest erfolgt ist dem Ergebnis völlig egal.

Mach den Abnahmetest mit deinem Rechner (Wenn du die Lizenzen hierfür besitzt), das Ergebnis dokumentiert du dann, fertig.

(Ein Kunde muß auch kein TIA besitzen für den Betrieb einer Anlage, und auch keine TIA-Safety-Lizenz.)


----------



## Tommi (24 Juli 2022)

Was heisst BWÜ, Biologiewaffenübereinkommen?


----------



## NBerger (24 Juli 2022)

Wohl eher sowas wie BetriebsWirtschaftlicheÜbernahme/Übereignung.

Übrigens: Der Abnahmetest muß nicht mit Startdrive-Advanced durchgeführt werden, ist halt nur schön einfach...
Es wird also so oder so keine Lizenz für einen Abnahmetest zwingend benötigt.


----------



## Tommi (24 Juli 2022)

Habe ich noch nie gehört, ich kenne nur Gefahrenübergang nach BGB §446 u.a. Kein einfaches Thema...


----------



## Tommi (24 Juli 2022)

Bezug auf "BetriebsWirtschaftlicheÜbernahme/Übereignung." 
Die sollte es doch auch erst nach Abnahme geben!


----------



## Peter Gedöns (24 Juli 2022)

Philipp_AMA_Solution schrieb:


> Nun wurden die Antriebe um Fallschutzbremsen erweitert und um die Bremsen zum laufen zu bringen muss der Safety Abnahmetest in TIA neu gemacht werden.



Ist das wirklich so das , ich in die Anlage Bremsen einbaue die aber nicht funktionieren ohne Safety Abnahmetest ?
Fallschutzbremsen sind doch rein mechanische Gerätschaften oder sind hier die Bremsen im Motor (Haltebremsen) gemeint.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (25 Juli 2022)

Die Lizenz für Startdrive Advanced ist vergleichsweise nicht teuer. Sprich doch mal mit dem Kunden ob es ihm wert ist, die 100 und paar € als Mehrung in Kauf zu nehmen. Ansonsten einfach den freundlichen Siemens Außendienstmitarbeiter vom neben an fragen ob Siemens dir eine Lizenz leiht. Die Möglichkeit besteht auch. Wie @NBerger bereits erwähnt hat kannst du das auch ohne SDA machen. Einfach traces deiner Safetyfunktionen aufnehmen ein Abzug der Parameter und der Checksumme reinpacken und einen Frageb Bogen erstellen bei dem du das ganze noch mit bisschen Text dokumentierest. Kannst dir ja Anschauen wie das Excelsheet bei Siemens ausschaut und bisschen nachbauen 😉
Gruß Pascal


----------



## maxder2te (31 Juli 2022)

Philipp_AMA_Solution schrieb:


> Es steht nirgendwo das der Kunde den Abnahmetest machen muss…
> 
> Wenn du mit Startdrive den Abnahmetest über TIA Portal machen willst braucht man hierfür eine Lizenz….
> 
> ...


Abnahmetest ist eine Engineeringgeschichte, die Lizenz ist also nur zum Zeitpunkt der Durchführung des Tests notwendig.

Somit ganz einfache Antwort:
Warum ist der Abnahmetest nochmal zu machen? Verursacherprinzip.
Hat der Anlagenbauer das aufgrund eines Mangels oder aufgrund eines Auftrags vom Endkunden gemacht, bist du als Anlagenbauer dafür zuständig den Abnahmetest zu machen. Wie du den machst ist dein Problem.
Wenn du dazu eine Lizenz brauchst und wo du die installierst ist dein Problem.

Den Test abzulehnen weil der Kunde auf seinen Panels die Lizenz nicht drauf hat ist eine faule Ausrede.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde kannst du den Test mit deinem Rechner machen und nur bei dir die Lizenz drauf klatschen. Du kannst auch einen Lizenz-Stick nehmen und ihn für die Tests von Panel zu Panel tragen.
Betreiben kann dein Kunde die Antriebe ohne Startdrive. Auf den Antrieben müssen halt entsprechende Laufzeitlizenzen für die Safety-Sachen drauf sein, aber das merkst du ohnehin nach 90 Tagen wenn die fehlen.....


----------



## Superkater (5 August 2022)

Hallo
wenn der Anlagenbetreiber unbedingt einen Abnahmetest in schriftlicher Form haben will, kann man dies gratis mit der Software Starter mit einem Skript auch auch generieren beim S120 mit CU320-2. Da kommt auch ein Formular raus und das wäre sogar gratis. Das war der Safety S120 Acceptance Test mit folgendem Link:






						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




Im TIA mit dem Startdrive ist leider die genannte Lizenz am Startdrive zu kaufen. Wer die kauft, ist mühsam zu diskutieren, ohne die Verträge mit dem Endkunden zu kennen. 

Ich als Endkunde würde halt keine Anlage bezahlen und abnehmen, ohne vorher die Unterlagen für die einwandfreie Funktion der Safetyabschaltungen zu bekommen. Wenn ein Arbeitsunfall passiert, muss man das ja alles vorlegen und beweisen können.


----------

